# Proper groupset for a Telekom MX Leader?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I was fortunate enough to pick up an extremely nice, original Merckx MX Leader (w/a hanger for a number plate) this past week in the Telekom team colors (beautiful pink, charcoal, and white). It is stunning! 

I've admired the MXL for years and fell in love with the Motorola team bikes back in the early 90s, but only paid passing attention to those raced by Telekom. 

Motorola outfitted their machines w/8 speed Dura Ace. Does anyone know which groupset Telekom equipped their bikes with? 

I'd like to build it up with the equipment that would have been used by Telekom back in the day.

Thanks for your help!

Texbike


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Campag 8- fa fa fa*

Campy Record 8, original style ergo levers.

Fitting on the 888th post which in China, see Olympics August (8), 8th of 200(8).

fa fa fa as in good luck.

Good luck with the build.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thanks....*

Boneman,

Thanks for the input on the groupset. Now the search for a Record 8 group begins!

Texbike


----------

